
Hotels Hammered by Coronavirus Offer 14-Day Quarantine Packages - djsumdog
https://www.wsj.com/articles/hit-by-coronavirus-slowdown-hotels-try-catering-to-the-quarantined-11584624502
======
jobigoud
What about the staff? Are they still doing room service? What about when the
guest leave, to the hospital or after the 14 days? Who disinfect the room?

------
ThePowerOfFuet
[http://archive.is/Vu92k](http://archive.is/Vu92k)

------
kwhitefoot
Use [https://github.com/iamadamdev/bypass-paywalls-
firefox/blob/m...](https://github.com/iamadamdev/bypass-paywalls-
firefox/blob/master/README.md) to read paywalled articles.

~~~
ThePowerOfFuet
That doesn't help anyone on mobile.

This does: [http://archive.is/Vu92k](http://archive.is/Vu92k)

~~~
kwhitefoot
Firefox tells me bad certificate domain.

If I tell it to accept the risk I get a 403 Forbidden from cloudflare.

------
doodlebugging
I haven't read the paywalled article yet but the headline caught my attention
because this looks like a great way to maintain some occupancy while
everything is adjusting to Covid-19.

